# Memorial [email protected] Trails !!!!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

WE ARE PLANNING TO CAMP MAY 26-JUNE 2ND AT THOUSAND TRAILS CHESAPEAKE BAY!! I PROBABLY WILL TAKE MY NEW TO ME BOAT.
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2002-pro+line-221-walkaround-cabin-96665429
IT WILL REQUIRE SOME TOW TIME BUT I THINK IT WILL BE WORTH IT!! I CANT WAIT FOR MEMORIAL WEEK!! PEACE...RELAXATION.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Nice boat! Congrats and best of luck with her. I guess by tow time you are talking about making two trips.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice boat. Since they fixed up the boat ramp you will have no problems setting it in. Have a good time.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

THANKS!! I STILL CANT BELIEVE THE BOAT DEAL.I AM THE THIRD OWNER. THE MOTOR HAS LESS THAN 400 HOURS. I KNOW THE ORIGINAL OWNER WHO REPOWERED IT IN 06. HE FOUND THE PAPERWORK ON IT AN HE PAID $16000 TO RE-RIG/RE-POWER THE BOAT WITH 225HP SUZUKI 4STROKE(NEW GAUGES,PWR STEER,CONTROLS,CABLES.ETC).ALSO HE PAID $3200 FOR THE ALUM TRAILER.I GOT THE WHOLE DEAL FOR $18500!! I HAD TO JUMP ON IT!! NOW ITS ON TO FLOUNDA AND STRIPERS!


----------

